# We just got a new pup(well, 14mos)



## trevesty (Jul 22, 2010)

... she's already had one on one training from Russ Osburn for the first 14 months of her life. 

I have a 2 1/2 year old GSD with the sire being mostly pet lines and the dam being from West German working lines, but Abigail/Abby's lines definitely take the cake. She's 10x the dog as far as working goes as my Hooch. 

Hooch(right) and Abigail(we call her Abby) on the left:









See that tug? That tug didn't get back into daddy's hands for about 30 minutes after this picture was taken.. Russ told me to order some more tugs/balls for working and playing with her. 









Her dad:
SG1 Sa-Ina's Festo
IPO3, 96-94-88
SG1 Sa-Ina's Festo

Her mom:
Catty Mapet
SG3 Catty Mapet

Having seen Catty work, she could easily get her "3". She's happy living at home with her owner, though.


I'm still undecided on whether or not I'll title Abby out to a 3 or not.. I most likely will since the first 14 months of her life was mostly training. 


I wasn't sure which section to post this in, so I chose this one. Apologies if it's the wrong forum.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, and thanks for sharing your beautiful babies with us..


----------



## trevesty (Jul 22, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Congratulations, and thanks for sharing your beautiful babies with us..


Thanks for looking! I love lurking the other threads on here... I think my Facebook friends and family are getting tired of me posting pictures every 4 hours so..


----------



## TLyon (Jun 24, 2013)

Congrats on the pup, Trevesty. I also have a male from from the same parents and judging by Abigail's age, it would seem to imply the same litter as well? I am still gathering info on my pooch as we scooped him up at 18 months. If interested, would love to swap breeder info to see where, how and when you found yours.

Let me know and enjoy the new pup!


----------

